
YC’s Online Class (Sign Up at StartupSchool.org) - dwaxe
https://blog.ycombinator.com/onlineclass/
======
ploggingdev
I noticed that Pieter Thiel is not a guest lecturer for the MOOC. IMO, his
lecture in the "How to start a Startup" series titled "Competition is for
losers" was just eye opening. Very contrarian and it changed the way I think
about competition.

